# Our new 1989 John Deere Allegro



## 21windows (Nov 13, 2009)

Well we've done it. we bought our motor home in preparation for us giving it all up and travelling. We plan on becoming Grey nomads and hope to meet up with plenty of you on our travels which we will be doing in this- our John Deere Allegro motorhome.
Basically it is a great van with just a few small jobs to do.


----------



## watchthis (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
Great looking motorhome--but you want to watch that blxxdy tiger it's supposed to be in you fuel tank
and welcome to the site bye the way
bye for now
Freddie


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 13, 2009)

*John Deere?*

I thought they were green and yellow, and made a mess on country roads.

  Yours looks mucho better and should be much more fun.


----------

